# Brake Fluid Reservoir Cap Leaking??



## agidec29 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello guys, I have a 2005 1.8t Gli. Its leaking brake fluid on the reservoir cap. ONLY when it sits overnight. I have no idea why? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Check to make sure there is no debri keeping the cap and resevoir sealed, try replacing the cap.


----------

